# Digital XLR?



## AlexD (Sep 6, 2009)

I have been looking at some xlr conectors and ii have found some that are for digital use. What makes them difrent to normal xlr conectors and can u use them for analog systems?

If your not sure what im talking about heres a link.
"Neutrik" Neutrik Digital XLR Male Nc3Mxx-Emc at Studiospares


----------



## tjk (Sep 6, 2009)

Well, have a look at neutriks homepage

Neutrik - Audio - EMC-XLR Series - NC3MXX-EMC

Basically it's just a coaxial shielding connector and a capacitor between shield and ground. There even is a FAQ What is the digital XLR and what is it used for?


----------



## AlexD (Sep 6, 2009)

AH! so there more shelded, and they need to be more shelded becaus digital signle r more suseptble to RF interfirance? right?


----------



## Anonymous067 (Sep 6, 2009)

zsdgasdgasdfgasdfg654adfg654adsgf


----------



## AlexD (Sep 7, 2009)

I think so i just wna know if iv understod it right, sometimes i read things wrong and end up miss understanding it.


----------



## FMEng (Sep 7, 2009)

That connector is specifically designed for use with digital microphones that use the AES42 standard. Part of the reason for the special connector is to prevent things getting plugged together that shouldn't be. A digital mic input could be supplying power and control data to the mic, so connecting it to any other digital source could create smoke.

For more common AES3 digital interfaces, (like from an A to D converter to a recorder) any old XLR will do. What is different is the cable, which needs to be designed specifically for digital audio. It has an impedance 110 ohms across a wide bandwidth. Normal audio cables will often work for digital audio for short distances, but it isn't recommended.

At this point in time, digital mics and devices to plug them into are very rare. Given that a "digital" mic still needs a preamp and a D to A converter inside the case, most users prefer those devices to be separate from the mic. My guess is this idea will fade into audio history pretty quickly.


----------



## AlexD (Sep 8, 2009)

Ah, ok thanks


----------



## Perfectboy (Sep 10, 2009)

I also want to get one. hope someone could provide more Info.


----------



## mstaylor (Sep 10, 2009)

Check tjk's post up top, he has a couple of links you may be interested in.


----------

